# N. Platte Camping Ban



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I've run multiple times. Routt to 6 mile is a day trip. The carry up the hill at 6mile would suck donkey balls with a heavy frame/boat. Rout to Pickaroon could be done in a long ass day, but the shuttle would be a bitch (if the roads are even open). 
Getting 1000' from river center to camp would be hard/near impossible as it flows through a canyon. 
I scouted Routt, 6 mile, & Prospect in mid-April. The burn on the east side of the river is pretty bad. The possibility for an unexpected fallen log/strainer is definitely there with the fire impacts on the soil and any run-off or rain event. 

I talked to some guys from Laramie in a paddle cat who said the Routt>Six Mile section goes clean (as of mid-April).


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Well that sucks. Fun section of water to spend a couple nights when you can time the short runoff. Seems heavy handed.


----------

